# Help with Servos



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

I hate it when I'm trying to make a left hand turn and there is a line of cars parked to my left preventing me to see any incoming traffic.

So I want to mount a webcam beneath the front bumper of my 2005 ford focus zx3 s type. I need to know what kind of servo will I need for it. I want it to rotate left and right so I could probably just mount the webcam right ontop of it. And I want to be able to spring it forward at least 3 feet infront of the bumper to view incoming traffic and be able to spring it backwards. 
So would I have to attach the webcam to a rod at the front end, and somewhere in the middle or back attack a forward and reverse acting motor?

The webcam will hooked up to a laptop through a usb extension cord.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I think the first time you need to check if laws in your state allow you to have and up and running laptop that can be viewed by the driver.

BG


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

What you can use is rearview camera systems (do a google search for what they are)... the screen is small enough so it would be inconspicuous as compared to a laptop.

You have given me an idea to tinker with :grin:

try a model airplane servo with a remote control and hook that to the camera. You can find small ones. There might be a way to set up a push button servo control but I would not have the slightest knowledge on how to make something like that.


----------



## Drew1369 (Jan 19, 2007)

This might be able to point you in the right direction 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Easy-Home-Automation-using-servo-switches/


----------

